# Pigeon Bath in Winter



## mo44 (Sep 17, 2011)

So I was wondering if i can/should give my pigeon a bath in the winter. I live in MA, so it has gotten warm during the day (30-40 sometimes) but cold at night (teens-30). On warmer days, is it okay to give my pigeon bath water? He lives completely outside but obviously has sunshine to sit in all day. I rescued him and am still somewhat new topigeons so any help would be appreciated. I have not really given him a chance to bathe since its been getting colder, but he did really enjoy them in the summer . Thanks!


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

*Newbie here*

Hi Mo44

I got a pigeon by accident just 7 days ago, he is living totally inside till now and where I live is pretty could, wet, and particularly windy, but we stay with the heating on most of the day, yesterday when I gave him water to drink I suddenly realized he was trying to wash himself in the small cup I use to give him water and I inmediately brought a big plate full of warm water, he went in smoothly and took his first bath at home.

I know this is different with yours because he is living outside, if you really get 30/40 degrees I would say choose the warmest day of the week and the warmest time of the day around 12:00 to offer him some nice warm water and see what happeds. be ready with towels in case he gets to cold.

I am a newbie but learning fast.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes you can give them a bath. I like to give them baths around noon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mo44 said:


> So I was wondering if i can/should give my pigeon a bath in the winter. I live in MA, so it has gotten warm during the day (30-40 sometimes) but cold at night (teens-30). On warmer days, is it okay to give my pigeon bath water? He lives completely outside but obviously has sunshine to sit in all day. I rescued him and am still somewhat new topigeons so any help would be appreciated. I have not really given him a chance to bathe since its been getting colder, but he did really enjoy them in the summer . Thanks!


Too bad you missed today, as it was around 50 or so in Ma. today. Make sure he has a place to go to get out of the wind, and bath early, like 12 or 1 pm.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep! If it's a nice sunny day, they don't care trust me. I've seen wild birds take baths in the SNOW! I like to put warm water in the birdbath so they can have something to drink as everything else is frozen. The steam draws them in pretty quickly. Looked out the window and they decided to use it as a hot tub LOL.


----------



## mo44 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I have been putting out warm water in a small kitty litter pan (which I was putting out for him in the summer every day) on the nicer days. He wasn't so sure of it, probably because it has been a while, but today it was beautiful and I put out the water in late morning, then I came back in the afternoon and the water was all dirty and it was obvious he had a good time in it  Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That great to hear. Glad he had a good time. It was nice and sunny here yesterday, so I filled our baths too. All had a ball! LOL.


----------

